# Baitfish tactic



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

I Hadnt Seen ThIs Mentioned Before, So I Thought Id Share As I Found ThIs Pretty Effective. (Btw, I Have No Idea Why Every First Letter Is Capitalized. Apparently That What It Does When I Post From My Phone. Sorry) 

Anyway, The Other Night, I Was Fishing A Soft Plastic Minnow And Could Feel The Pinfish Hitting It. So, Just For Kicks, I Got Out My BaitFisH Pole And Rigged A Sz8 Hook Up With OneOf Those Little Mini TAil Grubs For Crappie They Sell At Walmart. I Rigged It Up With A Half Ounce Sliding Sinker And Caught A Bunch Of PInfish. So, The Next Day, Before My Trip To J's Beach, I Went To Catch Some For Cut Bait. I Was Getting A Lot If HiTs, But Mostly THEY WERE JUST TEARING OFF THE LITTLE TENTACLES ON THE GRUB. ONCE THE TENTACLES WERE GONE THEY WOULD LOSE INTEREST AND I HAD TO PUT ON A NEW ONE. FINALLY, I DECIDED TO RIG IT UP BACKWARDS SO THE TENTACLES WOULD FLARE AROUND THE LEADING END OF THE LURE AND THE HOOK WAS ON THE TRAILING END THEY WERE HITTING. I KILLED IT AND IN A FEW MINUTES, HAD ALMOST A DOZEN PINFISH IN THE BUCKET. ALSO CAUGHT A PIGFISH. ANYWAY, IF YOU WANT PINFISH FOR BAIT, THOSE LITTLE THINGS ARE CHEAP, PRETTY DURABLE WHEN RIGGED LIKE THAT, AND DEADLY IN WHITE, THOUGH FLUORESCENT YELLOW WORKS OCCASIONALLY TOO.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

send me a pic of that lil deal, will ya? thks


----------



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

I didnt have my gear on hand, so heres a quick drawing. Hope it gets the point across. Ill put up a photo when I get a chance.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

kebookman said:


> I didnt have my gear on hand, so heres a quick drawing. Hope it gets the point across. Ill put up a photo when I get a chance.


That's a damn good drawing. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Dang good tip. Like the fact that you kept working through the problem and coming up with new answers. Can't tell if you are an engineer or an artist?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

kebookman said:


> I Hadnt Seen ThIs Mentioned Before, So I Thought Id Share As I Found ThIs Pretty Effective. (Btw, I Have No Idea Why Every First Letter Is Capitalized. Apparently That What It Does When I Post From My Phone. Sorry)
> 
> Anyway, The Other Night, I Was Fishing A Soft Plastic Minnow And Could Feel The Pinfish Hitting It. So, Just For Kicks, I Got Out My BaitFisH Pole And Rigged A Sz8 Hook Up With OneOf Those Little Mini TAil Grubs For Crappie They Sell At Walmart. I Rigged It Up With A Half Ounce Sliding Sinker And Caught A Bunch Of PInfish. So, The Next Day, Before My Trip To J's Beach, I Went To Catch Some For Cut Bait. I Was Getting A Lot If HiTs, But Mostly THEY WERE JUST TEARING OFF THE LITTLE TENTACLES ON THE GRUB. ONCE THE TENTACLES WERE GONE THEY WOULD LOSE INTEREST AND I HAD TO PUT ON A NEW ONE. FINALLY, I DECIDED TO RIG IT UP BACKWARDS SO THE TENTACLES WOULD FLARE AROUND THE LEADING END OF THE LURE AND THE HOOK WAS ON THE TRAILING END THEY WERE HITTING. I KILLED IT AND IN A FEW MINUTES, HAD ALMOST A DOZEN PINFISH IN THE BUCKET. ALSO CAUGHT A PIGFISH. ANYWAY, IF YOU WANT PINFISH FOR BAIT, THOSE LITTLE THINGS ARE CHEAP, PRETTY DURABLE WHEN RIGGED LIKE THAT, AND DEADLY IN WHITE, THOUGH FLUORESCENT YELLOW WORKS OCCASIONALLY TOO.





kebookman said:


> I didnt have my gear on hand, so heres a quick drawing. Hope it gets the point across. Ill put up a photo when I get a chance.


:thumbsup: thank you for the great info


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

"A quick drawing" lmao!!! That is a freakin awesome drawing! Proper shading and everything...

I don't think you need to put up a picture...the drawing is better.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

kudos on the drawing, i wasnt expecting that! LOL thanks !


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

honestly I thought that was a black and white picture first. awesome drawing.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Never had a problem catching pinfish, but that sure is cool. You are a thorough fella.


----------



## PerdidoKK (Sep 21, 2012)

da Vinci Lives...and fishes..nice job thanks for the info...


----------



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

BY Ryan said:


> Never had a problem catching pinfish, but that sure is cool. You are a thorough fella.


No, they arent really hard to catch, the person who told me how to catch them used small pieces of shrimp, and I just got frustrated with how much they stole the bait. This solves that problem and honestly I get more hits on it too.


----------

